# St Davids Hotel, Harlech June 2012



## sonyes (Jun 8, 2012)

Well here goes.....my first post, hopefully i will have done everything correctly.

Many thanks to TeeJF who let me tag along, yet again, on a very wet day in Wales.


THE HISTORY (from Wikipedia)
St. David's Hotel is based on proposals drawn-up in January 1907 by George Walton, a Glasgow School architect and contemporary of Charles Rennie Mackintosh.The proposals were subsequently revised in 1908, and the hotel was built in 1910.
The Hotel has five storeys and a basement. The height of the Hotel was disguised by having the upper three floors included in a giant mansard with rows of dormers.
At St David's Hotel, Walton provided solutions to a challenging commercial design brief that included the traditional use of heavy masonry on the exterior of the Hotel, which was intended to reflect the use of this material in the locality. In conjunction with this, Walton used reinforced concrete to open-up the interiors in order to simplify structural problems, make the most of the sea views, and give the interior "a cheerfulness which could survive even a dull Harlech day". The Hotel sits on the edge of the Harlech Conservation Area.
Walton also designed all the fixtures and fittings for the Hotel, including fitted furniture, carpets, tables, chairs, settees and ironmongery, working to a tight budget.
The Hotel was built for a syndicate, in which George Walton was involved, and catered primarily for golfers visiting the adjacent Royal St David's Golf Club.
The Hotel had 60 bedrooms and served traditional home-cooked food, facilities included an early twentieth-century lift, a snooker table, an outdoor pool, and a solarium.
The hotel closed in 2008 and was planned to be demolished and a new hotel built on the site, but these plans have not been put into action.

Exploring notes:

Very trashed
Most of the flooring was gone and regularly had to jump the last step on stairs.



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 


Enjoy!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 8, 2012)

I have always liked the look of this place for some reason! 

Great pics and thanks for posting them up


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 8, 2012)

well done on your first report mate...keep them cumin!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 8, 2012)

Doesnt matter how trashed a place gets there's always little bits left behind, usually a pair of curtains manages to survive, along with a chair, a fire extingusher and a childs toy! Did you see any of those too?


----------



## sonyes (Jun 8, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Doesnt matter how trashed a place gets there's always little bits left behind, usually a pair of curtains manages to survive, along with a chair, a fire extingusher and a childs toy! Did you see any of those too?



Yeah there were some nice little bits here and there, plenty of chairs, curtains, baths and the obligatory xmas decorations, but I didn't see any childrens toys!! 

Still a good place to see though, definitely worth a visit


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 8, 2012)

Oooo that's nice, and it makes it look a lot better than the state it really was in! I like the flower shot, we didn't spot that.


----------



## sonyes (Jun 8, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Oooo that's nice, and it makes it look a lot better than the state it really was in! I like the flower shot, we didn't spot that.



Cheers.....It was in the room with the childrens desk and hotel price list book, remember the red leather look folder?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 8, 2012)

Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 8, 2012)

Your report looks ace with stellar photo work 

We very nearly joined up with team TJ on this too, I always lknew that St. David's was trashed to dangerous levels but its still a place I want to visit some time, will incorporate it, into a Welsh tour methinks.


----------



## sonyes (Jun 8, 2012)

Cheers! ;-)

Was a good explore to be honest, although quite dangerous in places! A Welsh tour sounds a good plan, sure there's lots to see ;-)


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice first report  north wales has a lot to offer look forward to seeing more reports .


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 9, 2012)

An utterly knackered site, but very nicely shot. Thanks for sharing 

-RR


----------



## centralheatking (Jun 16, 2012)

Absolutely 1st class study - what camera and what settings please - centralheatking


----------



## sonyes (Jun 16, 2012)

centralheatking said:


> Absolutely 1st class study - what camera and what settings please - centralheatking



Thanks for that, the camera is just a Nikon D5000 with a standard 18-55 lens, settings are various depending on lighting etc. 

Hope that helps


----------



## RichardH (Jun 16, 2012)

There's lovely!


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 18, 2012)

Excellent report & photos ! The last one a favourite


----------



## kellisurbex (Jun 22, 2012)

nice first report


----------

